# Canon To Exhibit Latest Digital Cinema Technologies At The 2014 Cine Gear Expo In Los Angeles



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16608"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16608">Tweet</a></div>
<p><span style="font-style: italic; color: #222222;">Highlights Include Demonstrations of the New CINE-SERVO Zoom Lens and DP-V3010 4K Reference Display, and In-Depth Seminars and Workshops</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">MELVILLE, N.Y., May 29, 2014</b><span style="color: #222222;"> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, will showcase its full line of professional motion picture equipment at the 2014 Cine Gear Expo in Los Angeles, CA from June 6-7, 2014. At Booth 12, Canon will offer visitors the opportunity to demo Canon Cinema EOS and DSLR cameras, Canon HD Video Camcorders, and Canon optics, including the new CINE-SERVO 17-120mm T2.95 zoom lens. Canon will also exhibit cinema workflow solutions including the EOS C300 and EOS C100 Digital Cinema Cameras featuring the Dual Pixel CMOS AF Feature Upgrade, new XF205 and XF200 Professional Camcorders, and the DP-V3010 4K Reference Display, now available for purchase.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Industry Seminars</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Canon will host three informative seminars featuring renowned cinematographers and industry leaders, who will showcase their work created using Canon equipment, while sharing their best practices and real-world insights into the art and craft of cinematography.</span></p>
<p><!--more--><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><strong><span style="color: #222222;">The seminar schedule is as follows:</span></strong><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Friday, June 6th</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">5:30pm – 6:30pm | Paramount Theatre (5555 Melrose Ave., Hollywood, CA 90038)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">4K, 2K, or HD: Leading Cinematographers Try to Resolve the Resolution Debate</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Dallas Sterling (Higher Power)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Shane Hurlbut, ASC (Need for Speed)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Steven Poster, ASC (Amityville: The Lost Tapes)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Sam Nicholson, ASC (Various VFX work)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Saturday, June 7th</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">12:45pm – 1:45pm | Paramount Theatre (5555 Melrose Ave., Hollywood, CA 90038)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Let’s Talk Docs: Non-fiction Cinematographers Share Stories from the Frontline</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Rick Rowley (Years of Living Dangerously</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Nick Higgins (The Crash Reel)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Jerry Ricciotti (VICE)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Nicola Marsh (20 Feet from Stardom)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">4:30pm – 5:30pm | Paramount Theatre (5555 Melrose Ave., Hollywood, CA 90038)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;"></b></p>
<p><b style="color: #222222;">Building Your Camera Kit: Experts Break Down Their Must-Have Tools</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Zoran Veselic (Human Voice)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Alan Newcomb (Tusk)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Rachel Morrison (Gap commercials)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Suny Behar (HBO camera test)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Canon Live Learning Workshops</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Canon Live Learning (CLL) will be hosting two workshops at the Canon Hollywood Professional Technology and Support Center for those who would like to learn more about the Cinema EOS Dual Pixel CMOS Autofocus feature upgrade and high ISO shooting.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Canon Technical Advisor Brent Ramsey and Cinema EOS Pro Market Representatives will be on hand to answer questions and demonstrate the Dual Pixel CMOS AF upgrade and showcase the capabilities of high ISO shooting when capturing images in near dark situations. Dual Pixel CMOS AF technology was originally introduced in the EOS 70D DSLR, and now, Cinema EOS users will have the opportunity to take advantage of this new technology in both the EOS C100 and EOS C300 Cinema Cameras, which significantly improves focus acquisition performance. Developed with the single-operator in mind, Dual Pixel CMOS AF delivers a smooth, continuous autofocus without excessive searching or blurring, greatly enhancing the quality of “live” focus transitions.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">The workshop schedule is as follows:</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Friday, June 6th</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">12:00pm – 2:00pm | Canon Hollywood Technology and Support Center (6060 Sunset Blvd., Los Angeles, CA 90028)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="font-style: italic; color: #222222;">A limited number of Canon U.S.A. Factory Service Clean and Check coupons will be given out on a first come, first served basis.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Saturday, June 7th</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">8:30am – 10:00am | Canon Hollywood Technology and Support Center (6060 Sunset Blvd., Los Angeles, CA 90028)</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="font-style: italic; color: #222222;">A limited number of Canon U.S.A. Factory Service Clean and Check coupons will be given out on a first come, first served basis.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Camera Giveaway</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">During Cine Gear Expo, visitors to the Canon booth can enter for a chance to win one of two prizes: a Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera (retail price: $3,399.00) or a VIXIA mini X camcorder (retail price: $399.99). Two winners will be selected and notified of their prize after the show.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">The 2014 Cine Gear Expo Los Angeles is held from Thursday, June 5th through Sunday, June 8th at The Studios at Paramount. Registration is free online until May 31, 2014 at 12am PST. To register, visit:</span><a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="http://www.cinegearexpo.com/category/register/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://www.cinegearexpo.com/category/register/</a><span style="color: #222222;">.</span></p>
```


----------

